# Ling Fishing



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey guys,



I'm fairly new to fishing, started last summer. So that means I missed out on last years cobia run.

I was wondering if anyone would be able to show me the ropes on ling fishing. I've got a rod/reel for i (Penn 8500/9ft Cobia Rod)

Any help is greatly appreciated, I'm hellbent on catching one this year



Thanks!


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Since this is in the pier section, I am guessing that you are going to be fishing from the pier. The first thing I would do is find out what the rules for engagement are at your local pier. Do they yell first, or is it open fire? Second, get some good sunglasses and a hat that will go right down to them. I wear a something on my face too. This will help reduce the glare and improve your odds at being the first on see the fish. Second, go out to the pier and practice casting your jig. Pick out something in the water and fire at it. Try different distacnes. Casting from the peir or a tower is way different from casting formthe water level. The last piece of advice is to watch the reports and make sure you are there when they are running. You won't be the only one there, but find out if it is an early morning run or a just before dark bite. 

Hope this helps,

Chris


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

good sunglasses and spend every minute u possibly can out there.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hey man we're gona get out there before too much longer. I got ya


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

One of the best ways for a novice ling fisherman to catch a cobia is to pick a spot on the pier, (facing east of course), and sit patientlythere during the early morning hours. You will not be able to see a very long ways because of the position of the sun and the glare but the regulars will not be able to see in front of you as well. Chances are, if a cobia swims directly to you, you might get to throw on it before everyone else sees it. 

Another way that we used to catch quite a few cobia is to set a live pinfish, LY, eel, etc... underneath the end of the pier. This works better during the second half of cobia season because the ling tend to settle around the pier better than the early season. I would set your bait down near the bottom and use very heavy tackle.

"Big Jerry" used to set out a 4/0 with 60lb. test and a live baitnear the end of Navarre Pier and simply wait it out all day. He caught 11 cobia one season with this method. Be sure to move your rig if someone is trying to gaff a fish.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Just go out there with a cobia rod & a ling jig &some polarized glasses and just watch and learn till you know the ropes. If you're going to fish pcola pier it's extemley competative and there is a first shot rule. Also take some practice shots so you feel comfortably throwing your jig and you don't bomb the fish when & if you get a shot. And when you see someone running you better follow, they are prolly about to throw on a fish. Keep an eye out on fish just popping up if front of you as well.... be prepared it's addicting!~L


----------



## TEXfisher21 (Mar 1, 2010)

When do they usually start showing up??


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

well there usally the big females are crusin the beach lookin for male mates when the water gets towrd the 68 degree range and thats usally around the 2 week of march(give or take a week) but with all these sudden cold snaps the water is still to cold for them bu when it is warm for like a week of two then theyll start makin there way here


----------

